# Canadian expat and citizenship guide updated



## Marko21

Good article on this new guide Discover Canada. The Canadian citizenship test has become much harder as this guide contains a lot more info to remember! It's hard to remember all the dates. But it does give a very good understanding of Canada.


----------

